# Panoramic Sunroof...shaded?



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

Does the panoramic sunroof have a shade to close? I would much appreciate a picture of it closed, if it's not too much trouble for someone. My local dealership only has models without the panoramic roof, and the brochure only shows the roof in its open, sunny glory.

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

Sorry, I don't have a picture handy, but yes, the panoramic sunroof does have a shade that you can open and close independently of the glass roof. The shade is power operated, and it extends over the full length of the sunroof. Works great.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Go to YouTube and search some reviews. Most of the video ones have it closed so you can see the driver's face when they do the from the dash to the inside shots. But yes there is a full cover, same colour as the headliner.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Its is also slightly translucent or opaque - not sure what is the best word to use. However when the shade is closed I would say there is a very small percentage of light that can still come through.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## douflag (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry to hijack this thread. Is there ambient lighting in the sel premium model in the pano roof area? Saw a Tiguan that had it.


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

rhgti1 said:


>


Thanks everyone for the quick responses. Very helpful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SEEBEE88 (Feb 25, 2018)

Fgv1it said:


> Sorry, I don't have a picture handy, but yes, the panoramic sunroof does have a shade that you can open and close independently of the glass roof. The shade is power operated, and it extends over the full length of the sunroof. Works great.


Can an you close the shade to block sunlight while the sunroof glass is open allowing fresh air in? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

You should be able to close it over the portion that doesn't open, I can try it today.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here you go. Sunroof open and shade half way covering rear portion.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SEEBEE88 (Feb 25, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Here you go. Sunroof open and shade half way covering rear portion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks foe the photo! I was more so wondering if you can fully close the shade with the sunroof glass open. We had a 2016 Audi Q3 you can do this with and I was wondering if the Atlas can do it as well....

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

SEEBEE88 said:


> Thanks foe the photo! I was more so wondering if you can fully close the shade with the sunroof glass open. We had a 2016 Audi Q3 you can do this with and I was wondering if the Atlas can do it as well....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I just tried and no you can't. It's very think and would buffet and eventually tear. Not sure why you want to do that.


----------



## WilNJ (Aug 20, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> I just tried and no you can't. It's very think and would buffet and eventually tear. Not sure why you want to do that.


My B6 Passat could do that but only in the vent position, not open. There was a louver in the sunshade that allowed airflow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't try the shade without the sun roof in place,not designed to take the wind pressure. It is an expensive thing to replace.


----------

